# Suche jemanden zum werben :)



## Leonxx2x (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

 

suche jemanden den ich werben kann um Chars hoch zu lvln.


----------



## Serwante (22. Januar 2016)

Hey und wie genau stellt dir des vor voll durchzogene oder wennsg ma lus hasg ?


----------



## Leonxx2x (22. Januar 2016)

naja immer wenn man Zeit und lust hat gemeinsam zu lvln  am besten schickst du mir mal irgendwie skype oder ts daten.


----------

